# Phalaenopsis equestris var. riteiwanensis



## naoki (Aug 27, 2014)

Another out-of-season photo (flowered around May).

I got this from Louisiana Orchid Connection. They said that it was derived from the re-discovery of this variety in 2009 from Hsiao-lan Yu island. Here is an article about the re-discorvery.

Christenson mentions that the Taiwan plants have a more open form, and nondescript coloration, so they may be less desirable in horticulture. But I like plants which preserve regional variations (and not mocked around by human), and I like it.

It is setting a selfed fruit now.




Phalaenopsis equestris var. riteiwanensis, on Flickr




Phalaenopsis equestris var. riteiwanensis, on Flickr




Phalaenopsis equestris var. riteiwanensis flower parts, on Flickr


----------



## Migrant13 (Aug 27, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 27, 2014)

Very lovely. Especially the colorful lip.


----------



## abax (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh my, that's is a spectacular equestris. I love it...all of it. Keep me in
mind for seedlings or keiki please.


----------



## Lmpgs (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh!!!!!!!!!!! Lovely, expeptional!!


----------



## Secundino (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh yes, a very wild looking, dark coloured form. Lovely _equestris_!! Nowadays there are more and more of broad petaled, roundish 'equestris' that don't look like flying _equestris_ any more. I like them very much and still don't know how to describe the strange scent they have.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 28, 2014)

great dissection.
Its hardly 'non-descript', colour-wise.


----------



## naoki (Aug 29, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> great dissection.
> Its hardly 'non-descript', colour-wise.



I agree. Maybe the originally described one had pretty different flowers.

Sure thing, Angela.


----------



## lepetitmartien (Aug 30, 2014)

Beautiful little chap!


----------

